# Beginner's luck



## LunaSkye (Aug 6, 2014)

Here are a few freebies I found (as of 8/6/14):

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LCEMIF8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LWRMYGI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I"ll get to reading them when I'm less tired, but I hope they come in useful. If you want to find more, just search "soap" or "soap making" and sort from lowest to highest price. Good luck!


----------



## Relle (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's another - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FDI9HZS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

and another
http://www.amazon.com.au/Boxed-Natural-Skin-Product-Recipes-ebook/dp/B00A82U4EM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1407305110&sr=1-1&keywords=Boxed+Set+1+Natural+Skin+Product+Recipes+%28Natural+Skin+Recipes+Book+8%29

 and another
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KLMV5UG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 6, 2014)

You both totally rock!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 6, 2014)

And yet another one http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A82U4EM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you LunaSkye! I want to read the Home Body Masks!


----------



## Relle (Aug 6, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> And yet another one http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A82U4EM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20




 That's the same book as the second link I posted in my post.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 6, 2014)

sorry I did not notice


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 6, 2014)

Actually the link Relle posted was to the Australian site which I couldn't access so thanks for posting it again.


----------



## Relle (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't realise, as I have to go into another page to get the same one.


----------

